# How do I make my PC into a Wireless Access Point for my Laptop.



## alexp999 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi,
I have a WiFi enabled laptop and I have cable broadband by means of an ethernet cable into the back of my PC. I also have a spare wireless USB dongle. What I was wondering was whether or not it is possible to plug the USB dongle into my PC and get my Laptop to access the internet and resources from my PC using it. If it is possible how do I go about it? I have Vista on both my Laptop and PC.

Thanks.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 22, 2007)

http://lifehacker.com/software/how-to/turn-your-laptop-into-a-wireless-hot-spot-280002.php

dont forget to thank!


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 22, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> http://lifehacker.com/software/how-to/turn-your-laptop-into-a-wireless-hot-spot-280002.php
> 
> dont forget to thank!



I would say thanks if the link on the page your link takes us to worked lol!. Thanks though bit of searching around got me to the link it should have sent you to. Will try it out later let you know how it goes. For everyone else:

http://reviews.cnet.com/4660-10165_7-6754630.html?tag=vid.1

didn't realize it was that easy!

Thanks agian.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 23, 2007)

alexp999 said:


> I would say thanks if the link on the page your link takes us to worked lol!. Thanks though bit of searching around got me to the link it should have sent you to. Will try it out later let you know how it goes. For everyone else:
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.com/4660-10165_7-6754630.html?tag=vid.1
> 
> ...



Typical spoke to soon, how do i go about allowing internet connection sharing through a 3rd party firewall?

Thanks.


----------

